# Nikon announcement soon..  D300s gets mothballed.. D400/D9300 on the way?



## TheLost (Jun 6, 2014)

Nikon just put the D300s off the active duty list (D300s Says First Goodbye | byThom | Thom Hogan)

We've got a Nikon announcment in a few days/weeks (Nikon announcement by the end of June | Nikon Rumors )

Could we see the return of a Pro DX body soon?  If so, who of you are going to buy it?


----------



## runnah (Jun 6, 2014)

I would have if it came out 6 months ago.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> I would have if it came out 6 months ago.



+1 :thumbup:

at some point I would like to upgrade my d7000 ... if I ever use it again.  Might just wait and upgrade my d600 instead.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 6, 2014)

Not me, I dont think for my needs it will give me anything my D7100 cant give me.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 6, 2014)

Perhaps.. besides the obvious buffer/speed of the D7100, it would have to be some type of major innovation..  a year ago they could have thrown the 24mp sensor into a D300 body and I would have the rejoiced..  now I'm not so sure.  If they made a 1.2 x" crop" camera with a slice of the D800 sensor ie.. 24mp then a 16mp crop mode that was super fast and had high ISO capabilities, then, yup I would jump


----------



## Derrel (Jun 6, 2014)

Nikonrumors guy is predicting the D800/D800e replacement as the most-likely, but he is also hedging his bets on a D9300...typical useless prediction of, "Something! something! maybe by the end of June, Nikon will announce....something!"

I dunno. It's difficult to predict what will be announced, but the D800s is on Thom Hogan wrote up a while back as a likely announcement. "s" being Nikon's common, mid-life refresh/update that goes all the way back to the early AF era, with the N8008 being mid-life updated to the N8008s.

The D300s to D400 update seemed soooooo logical, so imminent--TWO YEARS AGO...but, man...now? I dunno...I wonder if that ship sailed, then was scuttled quietly at Nikon HQ? Nikon does some weird stuff. They could do something smart, like take the now-older 16 megapixel D4/Df sensor and package that in a camera with a 60 frame buffer, 10 FPS shooting, and a smallish, D300-sized camera, but that seems unlikely. It's pretty tough to figure out what Nikon might do these days.


----------



## baturn (Jun 6, 2014)

I only have the D300s and would probably jump if there were indeed improvements. Better low light performance for instance.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 6, 2014)

What type dslr is the d300s? My d3x00 is an entry level, d5x00 is a mid level, the d7x00 is a prosumer and the d6x0 is a entry level full frame. Where does the d300s fit in?


----------



## ruifo (Jun 6, 2014)

Either that or the D800s/D810...
​http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/355356-d800s-rumors-me-likey.html


----------



## ruifo (Jun 6, 2014)

hamlet said:


> What type dslr is the d300s? My d3x00 is an entry level, d5x00 is a mid level, the d7x00 is a prosumer and the d6x0 is a entry level full frame. Where does the d300s fit in?



That used to be Nikon's pro APSC/crop sensor line. discontinued and rumored to be reborn and updated. It would become the best crop sensor in the Nikon lineup.


----------



## sifelaver (Jun 6, 2014)

hamlet said:


> What type dslr is the d300s? My d3x00 is an entry level, d5x00 is a mid level, the d7x00 is a prosumer and the d6x0 is a entry level full frame. Where does the d300s fit in?



think of it as though it were the d9x00 series. a jump up from d7x00.


----------



## sifelaver (Jun 6, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Nikon just put the D300s off the active duty list (D300s Says First Goodbye | byThom | Thom Hogan)
> 
> We've got a Nikon announcment in a few days/weeks (Nikon announcement by the end of June | Nikon Rumors )
> 
> Could we see the return of a Pro DX body soon?  If so, who of you are going to buy it?



yeah i'm not seeing the D300s on DSLR and HDSLR Cameras | Nikon Digital SLR Cameras & Compact D-SLR Cameras anymore. i'm pretty sure i saw it there whenever the last time it was that i looked, probably a few months back.

that could very well mean it's being replaced soon. but it could also mean nothing. nikon has so many goddamn DX dslrs available that have been released in the past few years that why should they leave up the dusty old D300s? no semi-intelligent person is buying that camera new anymore.

nikon also traditionally leaves up the last model (or last two models, in the case of the D3x00 and D5x00 lines) when they introduce a new model. but again, the D300s is so old and without them dropping the price there's no reason for them to have up an ancient camera and a new camera in the same series for the same price. that is if they do indeed replace it.

but to answer your question, in order to improve upon the D7100, we should basically be expecting it to be a D800E with a crop sensor and faster FPS. if that is the case i am ebaying my D7100 and grip as soon as it's announced. :blushing:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 6, 2014)

What? You though sixteen Nikon d-slr models was too many to list on the Nikon USA website???


----------



## hamlet (Jun 6, 2014)

sifelaver said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > What type dslr is the d300s? My d3x00 is an entry level, d5x00 is a mid level, the d7x00 is a prosumer and the d6x0 is a entry level full frame. Where does the d300s fit in?
> ...



Nikon's way of naming their dslr's sure is strange.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2014)

The Df will be replaced with the Ds, the D7100 gets revamped and trotted out as the D9200, the D400 will still remain a myth, and 17 film bodies will be introduced.


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2014)

It made a lot of sense - until they started running out of numbers.

Dxx was consumer grade - D40, D50, D60, D70, D80, D90,
Dxxx was prosumer grade - D100, D200, D300, D700, D800
 and Dx was pro grade - D1, D2, D3, D4.

But after D40, D50, D60, D70, D80, D90 they went to Dxxxx - D3xxx, D5xxx, D7xxx.

Then they introduced a full frame consumer grade DSLR - the D600 - and disrupted the Dxxx series.

Canon is name happy - by geographical region. A Canon EOS Rebel T5i in the USA, is a Canon EOS Kiss X71 in Japan, and a Canon EOS 700D in the rest of the world.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 6, 2014)

480sparky said:


> The Df will be replaced with the Ds, the D7100 gets revamped and trotted out as the D9200, the D400 will still remain a myth, and 17 film bodies will be introduced.



The DF will have an upgrade to the DFs and you could buy it at the DFS shops


----------



## hamlet (Jun 6, 2014)

KmH said:


> It made a lot of sense - until they started running out of numbers.
> 
> Dxx was consumer grade - D40, D50, D60, D70, D80, D90,
> Dxxx was prosumer grade - D100, D200, D300, D700, D800
> ...



I see, they just ran out of names :mrgreen:. Still, this is a very weird way to name anything. They should just start giving the cameras real names of people or objects. Like: Tesla x, Zeus 1x, Mcquinn 1x0.


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2014)

Take some marketing classes.


----------



## sifelaver (Jun 7, 2014)

hamlet said:


> Nikon's way of naming their dslr's sure is strange.



it's almost arbitrary. they should just start over.


----------



## sifelaver (Jun 7, 2014)

KmH said:


> It made a lot of sense - until they started running out of numbers.



exactly.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 8, 2014)

More rumors, now labeled as "confirmed":


Nikon D800/E replacement to be announced on June 26th | Nikon Rumors



*Nikon D800/E replacement to be announced on June 26th*


_By [NR] ADMIN | Published: JUNE 8, 2014_


I can now confirm the the announcement date for the Nikon D800/E camera replacement: *June 26th*. Here again are the rumored specifications:


The new mode will most likely be called D800s
36MP sensor
No AA filter (just like the D800E, this time Nikon will only introduce one model without the AA filter)
Improved software to suppress moiré
Expeed 4 imaging processor (they may call it Expeed 4a)
New higher resolution LCD screen
sRAW
Improved video capabilities
Same AF improvements like in the D4s
Improved low light capabilities: one stop better ISO performance
Built-in GPS
No Built-in Wi-Fi
Improved frame rate at 5 fps (6fps with the MB-D12)
The new camera will be lighter (compared to the D800/D800E)
The price is expected to be higher than the D800E ($3,296.95)
The camera will be made in Thailand


Read more on NikonRumors.com: Nikon D800/E replacement to be announced on June 26th | Nikon Rumors


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 8, 2014)

480sparky said:


> The Df will be replaced with the Ds, the D7100 gets revamped and trotted out as the D9200, the D400 will still remain a myth, and 17 film bodies will be introduced.




I'm waiting for the kit that lets me rip the sensor out of my DSLR and replace it with a film back.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 8, 2014)

Seems very minor upgrade. I suppose one stop I so performance is good if that's to be believed. Better video is good for some. But I do suppose any improvement on what's already great , is greater


----------



## TheLost (Jun 9, 2014)

I would take a D800 upgrade over a D7100/D300/D9300 upgrade... so i am looking forward to it 

(i currently shoot with a D7100 and have been waiting years for a D400)


----------



## bigal1000 (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't bet the farm on it !!!!!!!


----------

